# Evicel



## elenax (Apr 6, 2009)

Does anybody knows if ASC's can bill for an EVICEL kit?  This supply is to be used along with a 'human amniotic membrane tissue graft', is like a 'glue' a sealant to control bleeding...I came up with A6250...any feedback


----------

